# Lake Weedowee aka Lake Harris



## VOLMAN (Sep 3, 2009)

We got a fantastic deal on a rental house on Lake Weedowee or Harris whatever you call it from 21 March thru 26. Anyone ever fished it? We may or may not have a boat but will have our own dock and looks to be plenty of shore access. I heard crappie bite gets cranked up on the lake around then. Any suggestions for lures / techniques for them and bass would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## old sneaky (May 1, 2008)

yep, the crappie bite should still be on.take some lights and try night fishing off the pier.just get some minnows and put 3 or 4 poles out.take a long handle net to dip up the 2 pounders!


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

Lake Weedowee is my favorite lake in the southeast for spotted bass for both numbers and quality. Fish it like a river w/ standard carolina or texas rigged plastic against the bank back to the boat (we used to just fish it like a river and basically fished the entire bank concentrating on drop offs and points) with most bites coming in 12-20 ft of water. Rarely did that lake ever disappoint. That was mostly when I was a teenager... if I were fishing it today I would probably go spot to spot and fish parallel to the bank to keep my bait in the strike zone longer.


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

Where is Lake Weedowee? I have never heard of it.


----------



## Slip Knot (Apr 24, 2009)

It's above lake Martin on the Tallapoosa River near the AL / GA border. Beautiful Lake.


----------

